# Want New Case for Christmas



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone know of a decent quality, good looking case for like $60 or less? I really would like one that is more unique, and with a glass panel. LED lights are nice, but not a must . Case must also have good layout/wire layout. Any help?


----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are all the cases at Newegg for under $65 with the highest rated listed first.

The Antec 300 is a nice case.  It has the p/s (extra???) at the bottom which probably isn't the best configuration, but I keep the side panel off so it's not an issue.

Mine came with 2 green LED intake fans for the front drive bays.  

Actually, only one may have been mounted there - don't remember.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2009)

oh, there is a promo code to get free shipping and it is listed at $59.99

not sure how long the offer lasts.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 29, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Anyone know of a decent quality, good looking case for like $60 or less? I really would like one that is more unique, and with a glass panel. LED lights are nice, but not a must . Case must also have good layout/wire layout. Any help?



I just got the CM 690, It is a wonderful case. It is in that price range too.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 29, 2009)

Bought a CoolerMaster Centurion CM590 and it is my favorite case so far.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 29, 2009)

59.00 after a rebate and a great little case I think.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156062


----------



## codyjansen (Aug 29, 2009)

i like my raidmax torando. it is $40. 2 blue led fans.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll spend a little time looking over them guys, thanks.

There's a few problems with my current case. First is it is not spacious enough. I can't keep the side panel on because of too many wires from my PSU. Also the layout is quite bad. Not to mention if I were to have the side panel on the airflow would be bad. There's no case fans. Not to mention, aesthetically, it's not as appealing as something I could get. To me, a good case also looks nice.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2009)

Depending on what I'm getting for Christmas, this may be a choice for me.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811173003

One of the coolest and most unique cases I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146030

Or that. Love the temperature display on the top.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 30, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Depending on what I'm getting for Christmas, this may be a choice for me.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811173003
> 
> One of the coolest and most unique cases I have ever seen in my life.



Please don't get the Asus case.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2009)

Lulz why not?


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 30, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Lulz why not?



Because it looks funny in red. Black looks much cooler (IMO).

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16811173008

Sadly Newegg no longer sells them, so you will have to find it else where.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2009)

Meh. Red is more eye catching. I think I'm going to try for the Nemesis anyway.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2009)

Reventon said:


> I'll spend a little time looking over them guys, thanks.
> 
> There's a few problems with my current case. First is it is not spacious enough. I can't keep the side panel on because of too many wires from my PSU. Also the layout is quite bad. Not to mention if I were to have the side panel on the airflow would be bad. There's no case fans. Not to mention, aesthetically, it's not as appealing as something I could get. To me, a good case also looks nice.


You know, you _did_ tell us under $60.  Of course you're free to change your mind, it's just that at those prices you don't something designed by Pininfarina.

To the extent that aesthetics are an important consideration, you're more or less on your own unless you have some unusual technical requirements.

I'm not bitching at you.  It's just an observation.

That red case is definitely unique and a little bit funky.  My cases tend to be bare frames with shit hanging out of them.  You have higher standards.  I don't have any. :shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2009)

You will buy flashy case because it appeals to you aesthetically, but soon after you will realize that you compromised performance for image. Choose a case that has high rating/reviews and is more practical. You will be much happier with your purchase.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2009)

I am trying to find a nice balance between aesthetics and quality because I know all to well the horrors of low quality cases. Never had any myself but have seen/heard about some.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078

How about that? Good reviews, looks good, nice size.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

love it so far


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2009)

Reventon said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078
> 
> How about that? Good reviews, looks good, nice size.



Wow.  THAT is a great find.  That is my next case unless I get hooked on the 'tiny for the sake of tiny' idea that I've been thinking about.

I love the flip down sides - especially the mobo tray.  I always forget to do something when putting the mobo together and end up with scraped knuckles.  And you've got plastic rails for the drives.

That is a very cool case.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2009)

You know, maybe I'm going to sound like a noob saying this, but with the mobo panel flipped down, couldn't you use it as a benching rig?  I mean it's not as convenient as something designed for the purpose, but in a pinch, if you had a second project and didn't want to use your main rig, I think it could work.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2009)

I guess so. Granted I don't know how a real benching rig works >.<

Anyway, that one looks great so far. Read through the reviews and everyone seems to think it's a good case. I also like the fan on the side for the graphics card. Could use that to keep my 4850 cooler . Also the fan in the back is nice because my current case has no case fans whatsoever. The glass side panel and green LEDs look great too IMO, and with the rebate it's only $60.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 31, 2009)

Also for Christmas to accompany my case I plan on getting a Microsoft Sidewinder Gaming Mouse (Not an X6 though) and a beautiful Logitech G15.

And hopefully for my birthday I'll be getting a nice big corner desk and nice leather executive chair, as well as a 28" screen to run dual monitors with my 19". Going to be sick as hell  Lol I'm spoiled.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 31, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Wow.  THAT is a great find.  That is my next case unless I get hooked on the 'tiny for the sake of tiny' idea that I've been thinking about.
> 
> I love the flip down sides - especially the mobo tray.  I always forget to do something when putting the mobo together and end up with scraped knuckles.  And you've got plastic rails for the drives.
> 
> That is a very cool case.



I have that case! I rate it a 9/10, the only problem being the front panel is a little hard to take off.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 31, 2009)

Meh. Only time you really need to take the front panel off is for cleaning.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 31, 2009)

I stumbled upon this beauty yesterday.

It has like every single feature, it's sexy, and it's a Lian-Li. What more could you ask for?
Here's an awesome HWK video review on it. Just shweeet.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 31, 2009)

I went with athestics and got a suprano101RS. Big fail..........

Im lookin forward to getting a bad reviewd Blackpearl(ABS, the brand) Case that looks like a v2000 from lianli

Get a high quality case. I mean get a aluminum Lian-li. I would rather have a Lian-li case then a ABS steal and Plastic case with 7 spots for 120mm fans. But i would rather grab a ABS Steel case if its painted black, and has some airflow to it. 

Im going semi server and, on a water cooling mod spree, so hopefully the case im getting will prove whatsup.


----------



## erocker (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't think you should make any choices so soon. Christmas is a ways off yet, and there is sure to be many new cases coming out.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 31, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Meh. Only time you really need to take the front panel off is for cleaning.



And installing optical drives!


----------



## Reventon (Aug 31, 2009)

erocker said:


> I don't think you should make any choices so soon. Christmas is a ways off yet, and there is sure to be many new cases coming out.



That's true. But I would predict most of the cases to come out between now and then will have higher prices. I'll keep looking then make a final decision when I need to.



YinYang.ERROR said:


> And installing optical drives!



But I never do that. So only reason would be for cleaning.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 31, 2009)

Reventon said:


> But I never do that. So only reason would be for cleaning.



You would never install an optical drive in your computer?!


----------



## Reventon (Aug 31, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> You would never install an optical drive in your computer?!



I have only one, I need only one.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 10, 2009)

Any more suggestions for good case?


----------



## Reventon (Sep 12, 2009)

Right now I'm really looking at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196 unless something new comes out. I really like the structure and layout, and the carrying handle on top is a good bonus because I move my computer from place to place a lot. Also nice and roomy unlike my current case and not to mention it looks pretty sick


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2009)

Anything Lian Li. Anything less is garbage.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 12, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I stumbled upon this beauty yesterday.
> 
> It has like every single feature, it's sexy, and it's a Lian-Li. What more could you ask for?
> Here's an awesome HWK video review on it. Just shweeet.



This is seconded.


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 12, 2009)

I was going to buy the Scout as soon as NE refunds my money for the CM 690 I returned, but now that Lian-Li is giving me second thoughts.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anything Lian Li. Anything less is garbage.



Even SilverStone and Cooler Master?!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Even SilverStone and Cooler Master?!



I think/hope it was a joke. I sold my Lian Li for a better case


----------



## exon1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Go for a HAF 922 

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=haf+922&hl=en&cid=6016768925170181688&sa=title#p


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I think/hope it was a joke. I sold my Lian Li for a better case



I think the Corsair's outta his price range, amigo.....


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I think/hope it was a joke. I sold my Lian Li for a better case



Oh yes, The Corsair... Bastard


----------



## Reventon (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll look at the Lian Li as well.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 13, 2009)

I think I like the Cooler Master Storm Scout more. One because I can save some money and because the carrying handle would be REALLY helpful for me as I transport my rig from place to place a lot.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 13, 2009)

Hopefully I can everything I'm going to get today from Newegg and have it get here by Wednesday


----------



## Reventon (Sep 17, 2009)

Lol triple post.

CM Storm Scout came today. Awesome case so far. Much bigger than my old one, and it looks great. The carrying handle is awesome, and the layout is very nice as well. I believe I made a wise decision.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 17, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Lol triple post.
> 
> CM Storm Scout came today. Awesome case so far. Much bigger than my old one, and it looks great. The carrying handle is awesome, and the layout is very nice as well. I believe I made a wise decision.



The CM Storm Scout is an awesome case. Good choice!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 17, 2009)

I purchased a antec 902 and omfg this shit rapes, have the best looking PC around my valley, its godly with quality, speed controlls, switches, wiremangement, and looks, including air filters this think looks so good with 1 cold cathode bouncing water cold blue led around my hardware. This is buy far the best case ive ever had with mega quality so far.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 18, 2009)

How much was it?

I got all of my new parts that came in the mail today installed into the Storm Scout and it looks great. Two red LED 120mm Rosewill fans for the side panel look awesome. My new mobo has a nice lighten logo on it and you can see it through the side panel. Overall very happy, especially since I wired everything the first time . Also got a new HSF for my CPU and it looks much better than my old one.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay, so before my CPU was running at 60C idle.

So I bought the CM Storm Scout, a Xigmatek 92mm CPU cooler, two 120mm Rosewill case fans, and a PCI Slot exhaust fan and now my CPU is running about 33-36C idle. Managed to cool my idle temps by 30C!


----------

